# New pic of my only spring ewe lamb



## Gracie9205 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just wanted to share an updated pic of our ewe lamb, April.  She is such a sweetie!  I'm definitely think we will be keeping her around.  She is right at 4 months old now.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 26, 2012)

She's lovely


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 27, 2012)

Very pretty, healthy looking lamb! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice lamb, congrats


----------



## boykin2010 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice Lamb. What breed is she? She looks a lot like my bottle fed Katahdin Lamb from this year. They could be twins...


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Gracie9205 (Aug 27, 2012)

She is a Katahdin.  This is my first year having sheep during hurricane season, and if really adds a whole new level of stress with the storms coming.  I'm not to worried about this one, and luckily I only have a few to evacuate if need be.  Seems like great fun building a flock until you have to potentially relocate everyone for a week!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Aug 28, 2012)

Awwww...she's really cute!


----------



## Gracie9205 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone!  Looks like the weather may blow right passed us here in SW Louisiana.  I got the day off of work, but think I'm going to spend it doing chores and making a feed store run!  Thanks Hurricane Isaac!


----------

